# Have your cats ever healed you?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I ask because I always thought the healing capabilities of cats were just a legend and that people imagined it, but a while ago I was in bed with a strong ear-ache, when Princess Gatita started swatting me to scratch her cheeks as she usually does when I go lie in bed. I apologized and told her I was in a lot of pain from my ear, and she immediately put her arm on my head, strongly, totally uncharacteristic of her, and bit me on the temple under the hairline (she never bites me!). I raised my head to yell at her and realized, to my astonishment, that my ear didn't ache anymore! Princess the acupuncturist... 

She had made my back pain much better once, years ago, when I told her how much it hurt and she immediately lay with her back to mine where it hurt, but I had dismissed it as a coincidence.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Not quite like that, but having my cats just get on my lap or next to me when I lay down does wonders for my mood. Petting them and hearing them purr make me a
Ways feel better. Recently I herniated a disk in my back and between my kitties and socializing kittens at the shelter have made me tolerate pain a lot better.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Whenever I have cramps and am lying on the couch feeling sorry for myself Muffin comes and lies down right on my belly and purrs very deep vibrating purrs. Between that vibration and a warm kitty it's way better than a heating pad!

Since that is literally the ONLY time he lies on my tummy. It's also the only time he uses that particular deep strong purr, the rest of the time his purrs are much louder and higher in frequency....he must know something's going on.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Here ya go : cat's purr


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

a wee bit slow to edit my post but here's another (better) link:
science of healing from cat's purr


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW! Cat face! AWESOME links!!
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is an amazing article. Thanks!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

No but they have healed me in other ways


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I once had a black cat named Big Boy, and I had a sprained ankle once, and his instincts told me I was hurting, and he jumped on the top of my leg that hurt, and he purred really loud, and I thought it was so sweet of him to do that.


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Zoe will soemtimes lay on my back right where PMS cramps strike, or my stomach on the same area. And she just purrs her little head off.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

ndiniz, that indeed coincides with what the article says about ligaments and bones...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm a firm believer in the healing power of the purr.

When I'm not feeling well my boys always rally around me, even when they didn't get along. They'd come to a tentative and temporary truce. MowMOw up close to my face where I can bury my face in his fur and Book always on the other side of me against my side where I can reach over and stroke him.

I can practically feel my BP lower when we're all cuddled down like this.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

My cats always make me feel better when i'm sick or unwell... or in any kind of pain. Its usually Mystery, he will lay near or on whatever is hurting me and purr up a storm. Or if i'm simply sick he will lay near my face and purr to me. It helps me alot xD the other two also become more affectionate and lay by me more often, when Mystery isnt around, to help me feel better, usually Shadow. I find it amazing ^_^ they always really do make me feel better while theyre with me.

Shadow's behavior changes whenever my sister is sick or hurting, he tends to stay in bed with her and not move all day. For a cat who likes to cry at the door every 10 mins, this is a pretty big change xD

Ashes is the one who shocks me the most. He isnt an affectionate cat all that much, and prefers sleeping away from people. But whenever my little 4 year old brother is in bed sick, Ashes becomes unseperable from him. They make the cutest little team. I will hear mom yell from the other room "Ashes, get off of him!" And my brother tell her back "No mommy, he is my buddy! I want him to lay on me." xD Ashes will stay near him until he feels better. Its so adorable and so amazing, because as miserable as my brother may feel, he does seem happy to have Ashes by him. Cats definitly are capable of healing in many ways xD 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Kipling stays with me and doesn't leave my side whenever I'm ill and stuck in bed. He purrs continually and washes my face on and off. My husband brings up his food and a litter box to our room as Kip won't leave and will go without eating. It does drive me a little nuts but makes me feel better at the same time.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The ear ache hasn't come back, by the way. And Princess hasn't done that strange thing again at all.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmmm, have they ever "healed" me? I can say without a doubt they have brought joy, peace and inner strength, so YES, I guess that qualifies as healing.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Healing? I'm not sure...at least for physical healing. Emotional healing? Then definitely! I remember about a day or two after we lost Smokey, I was sitting on the couch crying. Star, who was also very close to Smokey, came and sat in my lap and stayed there for a good 45 minutes to an hour. He and I comforted each other while we both grieved for a cat who shouldn't have died the way he did...


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

My cat hasn't "healed" me, but it's really amazing that they know when we aren't feeling well. One time I had a migraine and I was lying on the couch trying to sleep and my cat jumped up on the couch, and walked up and down my body about 3 times (my mom joked that he gave me a "cat scan". lol), as if he was trying to sense where I was hurting. And then when he figured it out he laid down on my pillow against my head and purred. He didn't heal my migraine, as I still had it when I woke up, but he took care of me the way he knew how.


----------

